# Look what was growing in the back yard.



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 19, 2015)

Had a friend pick 10lbs of these last week.  I've never tried them.  Will probably have some for breakfast tomorrow.  If you don't read any more posts from me, they weren't really chantarelles.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Definitely chants,  the only mushroom I can positively identify.  Need to slide the boat in the water and hit one of my spots.  They should be up good with these evening showers weve been having.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Had a friend pick 10lbs of these last week.  I've never tried them.  Will probably have some for breakfast tomorrow.  If you don't read any more posts from me, they weren't really chantarelles.



Putting that bag to good use too, I see!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Putting that bag to good use too, I see!



You know it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

How far south will they grow?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2015)

Those are poisonous. Send them to me and I'll see that they are safely disposed of.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those are poisonous. Send them to me and I'll see that they are safely disposed of.



I've heard if you soak them in butter and heat treat them, it negates the poison.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 20, 2015)

Saw a pile of them in the mtns this weekend but they were all about a week past their due date.


----------



## GLS (Jul 21, 2015)

Chants grow statewide and down throughout Florida.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2015)

That first pic was probably 4lbs of chants.  I bet I picked twice that yesterday evening.  I guess I'm gonna dry them all.  Wish I had a local buyer for these things... I could buy a gun or 2.


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, how'd you'd like'em?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2015)

They're good.  They're not Morels, but they were tasty.  Had some in an omelette the first morning, then sauteed a bunch to put on burgers that night.  That fruity/apricot smell they have when they're fresh imparts a different flavor.  I definitely like them.

I was in the woods for about an hour and a half yesterday evening and I could wring the sweat out of my shirt when I came in.  It's like a sauna in there.  Absolutely no breeze and stifling humidity.  I don't see how a bear can tolerate this time of year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2015)

Wes, I like chanterelles even better than morels myself if they're good and fresh, and I love morels.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those are poisonous. Send them to me and I'll see that they are safely disposed of.



    



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've heard if you soak them in butter and heat treat them, it negates the poison.


----------



## GLS (Jul 24, 2015)

Here in the low country we don't get morels.  However, the longer season for chants is sure better than nothing.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 30, 2015)

I see those everywhere, I could pick up a sack full most everyday, I didn't know they were eatable, you'll have to cook me some.


----------



## TC50cal (Aug 22, 2015)

How much do they go for a pound?


----------



## GLS (Aug 22, 2015)

Whole Foods aka Whole Paycheck locally has chants for $29.95@lb.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 24, 2015)

That is good news!  I have been looking in my spots after all that rain we had last week.  So far nothing, but am holding out hope.


----------

